# rom porting from any sgs3 carrier



## mandiw777 (Oct 10, 2011)

Has anyone checked this out?


----------



## mandiw777 (Oct 10, 2011)

Crap lost the link! Its at xda in att section somewhere, I think. My browser crapped out and I lost my page link sorry.
Here it is.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1927729


----------

